# TT 225 Over heating problems



## nigelfalkiner (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi

My wife has just had the 24,000 mile service done on her TTR for 330 quid. This included the rear drive oil and filter change and the brake fluid change - all at Gilders Audi in Sheffield. I* had to take it back today *- 2 weeks to the day and only 180 miles later, because they failed to notice a rumble from the rear end which was evident on the day they had it.

On the ramp today, they showed me the two rear tyres with over 3mm left were slightly misshaped. OBVIOUSLY, this happened within the last week or so (not). Why didn't their road test highlight this? Having been told that this will cure the droning rumle, I drove home just now on the 5 mile journey and with a full resovoir tank of water and two fans turning freely, the car over-heated up to 130 on the gague with lights and warning buzzers screaming 'stop'. I called their service department immediately whilst stranded waiting for it to cool to get a bit of a stormy response from James in Service.

His response:

"It is not related and nothing to do with why it was in". So, no chance anything was knocked or accidentally loosened etc? What a wierd coinsidence. The car runs fine for 4 years and then it goes in for a dear service and comes back with rumbles not detected on test drive and a over-heating situation that some how is not their responsibility.

Q. Is this normal practice of an Audi dealer?

If there is a morral of this story.... Never buy a new Audi TTR until you silently put the suppliers service department to the test. The order and 500 quid deposit for a new TTR is now going to another Audi dealer and poor Ben in Sales at Gilders in Sheffield will miss out. This is of course if I get a decent response from Audi UK. If not, it will be a new Merc SLK.

A very, very dissatisfied Audi TT owner (five TTs since 2000)

Nigel Falkiner


----------

